# knee and joint problems



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

When do Chis usually begin having problems with joints or knees? My Harley will be 5.5 mos. old this Friday and I haven't noticed any problem at all with joints or knees. He's the "jumpingest" puppy I've ever seen, so I worry about him injuring himeself. Seems a good many here have had problems. I was just wondering what I should watch for in the event a problem might come up. 

Also, He is on Royal Canin 33 Puppy with a little Nutro Max Puppy wet food mixed in once a day. The rest of the time he just eats the dry kibble. He is growing like a weed and is such a good boy. Also, when should I change him over to the Royal Canin Chi formula? I know the sack says to use until 10 mos. Is that usually when most change over? He is also going for his neuter in about 2-3 weeks. Awwww..... I will have to leave him overnight and it will be so hard for me.

Thanks!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Maybe you could try some of the Cosequin DS stuff for your puppy. I just ordered some for my puppy. They have a chewable kind and it's supposed to be really good for their joints. I actually have this site that someone in this forum recommended. Here it is: http://www.petsuppliesdelivered.com/index.cfm

Just type in Cosequin DS and that should bring up a list of their products. It is kind of expensive but it should last you around a year or so if you get the 125 chewable tablet supply since you would give your puppy about a half a day. I hope this helps!! =)


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think Koke started with her knee problems between 8 and 9 months of age. She had the right one operated on in April and we are going in to see about having the left one done tomorrow  

I'm not so sure you should give glucosamine to a dog that doesn't need it. My other chi, Sandy, doesn't have any knee problems and I asked Kokes surgeon about giving it to Sandy and he said that it was not a good idea because it can cause their blood to thin out. So, I would suggest waiting until your pup needs it. I do give it to Koke though.

As far as changing the food, I think the vets usually recommend changing foods at 1 year old as long as your pup isn't having any problems, but a few months sooner shouldn't hurt him.

Good Luck with your neuter!


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Ladybug is 1 1/2 years old and just had her left knee operated on 4 weeks ago. She injured it during outdoor play. So far no problems with the right knee (keeping fingers crossed). I am limiting her jumping right now until she completely heals from her surgery. Even afterwards I will probably still watch her jumping. 

Ms_P: sorry to hear about Koke's other knee.  Let us know how it turns out. Ladybug and I will be thinking of you and Koke. You were so helpful to us when Ladybug hurt her knee and we thank you again!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

LadybugLuv said:


> Ladybug is 1 1/2 years old and just had her left knee operated on 4 weeks ago. She injured it during outdoor play. So far no problems with the right knee (keeping fingers crossed). I am limiting her jumping right now until she completely heals from her surgery. Even afterwards I will probably still watch her jumping.
> 
> Ms_P: sorry to hear about Koke's other knee.  Let us know how it turns out. Ladybug and I will be thinking of you and Koke. You were so helpful to us when Ladybug hurt her knee and we thank you again!


You are very welcome! I'm so glad Ladybug is doing so well.
Koke is getting her left knee operated on today  But at least I know what to expect. It will be good to get it behind us and then not have to worry about anything but healing and being pain free.


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

I hope everyone's babies do fine with recoveries and surgeries. You are all in our thoughts and prayers. Thank you all for your responses. Hopefully Harley will not have any problems in the future, but if he does - we will just do what needs to be done. 

Harley and "Mama"


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmmm...I guess the cosequin depends, but from what i've been hearing, it's really good for them, and it helps their ears stand up. I'm not sure, but it's really confusing because it seems that all vets have something different to say. I will look into the cosequin stuff a bit more though, but I think it should be okay. Thanks! =)


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is what one vet had to say about the joint supplements: Most pets can take oral joint supplements without restrictions. The supplements are available in pills, chewable tablets, liquids, and granules. They generally have a wide margin of safety and are well tolerated. They can be taken with pain medications. They can be given to both old and young pets, either as a treatment for degenerative joint disease, or as a *means to help promote joint health and prevent deterioration*. Owners of pets that eat special diets or pets with food allergies should always check with their veterinarians before starting any supplements. 

I'm not sure, but I think I'm going to give it a try!~ =)


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

This doesn't have to do with joint problems with a chi. But, I just came back from the vet and he recommended putting my 8 yr. old Golden Retreiver on a senior food because of the extra glucosamine in it for healthy joints. I believe that most dog foods have some in it already. I know mine does.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That's a really good point. Now that I think about it, my doggie's food does have glucosamine in it, so it's got to be good for them. Anyways, I just hope my baby doesn't develop knee/joint problems. I'm going to try out the Cosequin DS stuff!! =)


----------

